# Amplificador para señales UHF 800-2100MHz



## DaMn_NooB (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Hace ya un tiempo que estoy tratando de amplificar señales de uhf, la idea es poder agarrar las señales del aire mediante una antena y conseguir una señal lo suficientemente intensa para poder procesarla con un microcontrolador PIC.

El rango es de entre 800-2100 MHz, el punto es que mientras mas averiguo sobre transistores o amplificadores operacionales con mas dudas quedo, ya que al parecer amplificar en RF no es taaaan facil como lo es en señales comunes de KHz, sobretodo manteniendo una ganancia fija.

Como idea general se que tengo que tener una antena para la frecuencia deseada, aplicarle un filtro para seleccionar el rango que deseo (ya que quiero diferenciar entre GSM 900, GSM 850, PCS 1900, etc), amplificar la señal, pasarla a continua y luego poder trabajarla con el PIC.

Bueno espero no haberlos enredado mucho, pero en realidad me serviria una mano... los datasheets no son tan claros despues de todo y he perdido gran parte de mi tiempo en esto.

Saludos!

Aaaaahhh.. tambien se me olvidaba... si alguien pudiese mostrarme o facilitarme literatura entendible respecto al tema de las RF (amplificacion en base a transistores, operacionales, acoplamiento, etc) y que fuese en lenguaje entendible (no es que no sepa nada de electronica, pero muchas veces pareciera que escriben los libros en arameo) se los agredeceria mucho.

Saludos!


----------

